
FASTR Ensures That Publicly Funded Research Belongs to the Public - DiabloD3
https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2015/10/fastr-ensures-publicly-funded-research-belongs-public
======
MrTonyD
This is half of a great idea.

After working for Steve Jobs I came to realize that almost all our innovative
technology was developed at various Universities, and we just hired the guys
(for peanuts) to continue developing it for integration with the final
product. So Steve really was the ultimate Robber Baron.

At the same time, that research would probably have never been productized if
Steve hadn't been there to fund the continued development of the research, and
if Steve hadn't assembled the team required to be a successful company.

So just stopping the theft of our publicly funded research solves only half
the problem - and would simply create more "dead-end" research which is never
productized.

